# CHOKECHERRY PIE



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*This isn't a tasty critter BUT its the best Pie of all Pie's---CHOKECHERRYs are very plentiful this year they not only make fine wine and jam they make great pie--------pit 3 cups of cherries-1 cup of sugar, 1/2 cup cherry juice, 1/4 cup tapioca,1 tbs of lemon juice and bake at 400 for 45-50 min's and you get this-------------sb----------p.s. my secret is 1 small apple cut-up small added-----its GGGGOOOOODDD*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well Skip, if I was there you'd wouldn't be taking that third pic. HA !! Well Done.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

MMMM.. Looks good Skip !


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

hassell said:


> Well Skip, if I was there you'd wouldn't be taking that third pic. HA !! Well Done.


I'm with ya there Rick--- Ummmmmmm Good. :eating:

Skip--- post us folks a couple of pics of the ringneck behind ya on the wall over in photos---------------- will ya---- come on buddy----- will ya.

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I think you like teasing us with that pie !!!! lol


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I think they are chokecherries, not chokeberries, any fruits that are tardy make good pies.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

catcapper said:


> I'm with ya there Rick--- Ummmmmmm Good. :eating:
> 
> Skip--- post us folks a couple of pics of the ringneck behind ya on the wall over in photos---------------- will ya---- come on buddy----- will ya.
> 
> awprint:


Sounds to me like sneaky Dave is tryin' to get you to turn your back on that pie.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*SG The Blacks I use for Pie's --Jam----the reds go mostly for wine--and some for jam-----------------sb*


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*CAT---I made a rug out of Maggie's pheasent she got me and a hanging dead mount of her first----i'll have to get a pic of that one-------sb*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thats real cool Skip, thanks for sharing.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *CAT---I made a rug out of Maggie's pheasent she got me and a hanging dead mount of her first----i'll have to get a pic of that one-------sb*


Birds look good when they're spread out like that. A ruffed grouse would look good along side of the ringneck.

awprint:


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Haven't seen a Chokecherry pie since I was but a wee lad, growing up in the Dakota's. Oh, the fun of all our families and friends getting together and picking berries. Brings back some great memories. I see that pie didn't last long. Going, going, gone.


----------

